# apartment hunting



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

So my gf want to get a new place because we don't have a washer/dryer unit in ours... 

what else do you guys look for in a place?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

for me it was washer and dryer, fallowed by garbage dispsol, then dish washer.


washer and dryer was by far the most important.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've worked for apartment complexes long enough to learn one simple truth:

Rent brand new if possible.

Unless the place is very expensive you will be getting more or less the same thing masked as "better". Of course dumps should be obvious to you.

*Here's a load of stuff to look for:*

Look for the kind of cars that are parked at the place.

Avoid places where most tenants are young.

Try to not have a neighbour above you.

If the maintenance guys seem overworked - this signals lots of problems with the apartments.

If the main maintenance guy is a psycho or a rough looking individual in a uniform imagine the service you will be getting.

10 year old apartments may seem good but they are falling apart, trust me, and being presented to you at their best by means of spit and chewing gum. The place will start to fall to pieces in the first few weeks you are there.

Look for smears of dark brown stuff under the kitchen countertops - this is cockroach poison and it means you will never be alone in the apartment.

Run the A/C - see if it smells funny when it kicks in (mold, dust). Noisy?

Do not get an apartment near the entry gate - it is usually noisy day and night.

The manager is god at any apt. place and can cut you any deal he/she feels like, remember that.

Try to get a feel what are the relationships at the office (staff-staff and staff-maint. people) while you are there - if there is fakeness and tension run away - the place is managed badly.

Carpet - if they just cleaned it before you move in (instead of placing new carpet) it will look bad in only 2-3 weeks + when you move out they will claim you ruined it and you kiss your deposit good bye.

In an apartment that grabbed your attention inhale deeply and try to detect any residual amount of smell - cigarette smoke or Indian cuisine. These 2 smells NEVER go away despite many tricks that the maintenance guys use (painting the walls, sealing the concrete under carpet, new carpet, ozone machine for 2-3 days).

There's more, but by now you must be overwhelmed. Good luck.

I hope to never live in an apartment again.

--Nikolay


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Man oh man.. thank you soooo much. thats very eye-opening. 

I just turned 23 and my gf is 22, so apartments for now, we have been looking into getting a home but we are just not ready yet. 

She just graduated with her Bachelors in Nursing and will be taking her state board test to be a registered nurse.. I am accounting student and graduate in december. 
Income wise, we should be ok in the future, but for now at this point in time, I am just busting my butt to finish school 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

jlramir5 said:


> Man oh man.. thank you soooo much. thats very eye-opening.
> 
> I just turned 23 and my gf is 22, so apartments for now, we have been looking into getting a home but we are just not ready yet.
> 
> ...


MAKE SURE THEY ARE OK WITH FISH TANKS! Lol guess that would be an obvious one on a forum like this. Good luck


----------

